# Van Staal VM150 or Penn Slammer 3 5500?



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm looking for a reel for pier and surf fishing. With that said, which option between the Van Staal VM150 or the Slammer 3 5500 would be the better reel? From line capacity stand point these two look similar but what about the overall size, is it close? Also is the extra price tag of the VM150 worth it over the slammer or would the better choice be the Slammer for the price?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The only real need for a van stall is if you plan to have it submerged during use or for an extended period of time. If you want a bail-less reel penn spinfisher 4500 has a bail-less model now, as far as size is concerned the 4500 penn is closer in actually size but probably heavier than the vs. What is the application for the reel your looking for bait? Lures? Both? Are you using braid? If you want something multi purpose I'd recommend a bailed 4500 spinfisher or slammer with 30# braid. Not good for soaking baits in a crowded area but fine if you're on the beach and would work well for tins and plugs as well. I have 2 older spinfisher 4500 set up like that, that get moved around a lot from surf rods to boat rods to the bait rod for pier fishing ext. They have caught everything from pompano and roundhead to tautog and striper.


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Primarily would be for throwing weight and bait maybe on occasions lures but mostly just bait. I will be using 30# braid on this set up, unfortunately where I fish the crowd comes and goes. this time of year there aren't too many people but during spring, summer, and fall it can get pretty crowded easily so I guess would need to be something that would be fine for that. Judging from what you've said, you are kind of echoing what I was thinking deep down that the Van Staal, might not be needed for my uses. I think I might be just trying to talk my way into a justification for a new reel haha. So maybe I will just save that money on the VM unless anyone else thinks anything different.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

For pier fishing using bait. For spinning I use a Penn 704Z , I know there are better reels but I like a reel built like a tank for pier fishing. I also use conventional gear on piers. Besides were I pier fish , most of the other fisherman don't use braid fishing a pier. I use 20lb BBG, with a 40lb leader.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I feel I should clarify what I meant by crowded area. Like the end of a pier( some piers don't allow braid at all) or the Congo line situation at cape hatteras point. That's mono only. If you got a crowded beach and it's not a hold your rod situation. It's first come first served, if my braid cuts you off you set to close to me and it's your fault. I'll find a different cut to fish before setting up on top of someone else its common curiosity.


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Benji said:


> I feel I should clarify what I meant by crowded area. Like the end of a pier( some piers don't allow braid at all) or the Congo line situation at cape hatteras point.


Oh ok. No where I fish has a restriction on line they don't care if it is braid or mono/Flouro. Thanks


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I did buy a Shimano Stradic 5000 reel , I love it, tried it with braid it was ok, I put 12 lb mono and I use it on a 7'6" Star 1 piece rod . She is a killer on flounder. I do love the reel, smooth. Check them out.


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

hunter1 said:


> I did buy a Shimano Stradic 5000 reel , I love it, tried it with braid it was ok, I put 12 lb mono and I use it on a 7'6" Star 1 piece rod . She is a killer on flounder. I do love the reel, smooth. Check them out.


Sort of related but for a different rod. I have a Connley Inshore 15-25# I picked up for a steal on Ebay and it looks like Connley Rods say a 5000-6000 size reel is what they like on it on the website. The closest I have to that size range is a Slammer 3 6500 but it looks and feels way too big for that outfit the 3500 feels too small so I'm thinking a 4000-5000 size reel. Since, as you may have guessed, most of my spinning reels are Penn and I don't currently have a Shimano I am not sure if Penn reels run big for their size or if they are pretty much the same as Shimano in size. I want a reel to handle most inshore things but not so big it will make the setup so heavy or out of balance that its no fun to cast or fish with all day with since it is too nice of a rod not to use much. Any input there?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

No need at all for a VS and the VM is a boat reel pretty much. No need for a slammer even for bait fishing piers and sand. SSVI is all you need at most.


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

kurazy kracka said:


> No need at all for a VS and the VM is a boat reel pretty much. No need for a slammer even for bait fishing piers and sand. SSVI is all you need at most.


i might do some fishing for bait fish with it but the rod will mainly be targeting bull reds, maybe some smaller sharks, and things that will take off some drag. When I mentioned bait above I didn't say it right I will be mainly throwing bait to catch bigger fish, maybe throw some lures occasionally


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

officerstanley said:


> i might do some fishing for bait fish with it but the rod will mainly be targeting bull reds, maybe some smaller sharks, and things that will take off some drag. When I mentioned bait above I didn't say it right I will be mainly throwing bait to catch bigger fish, maybe throw some lures occasionally


Well in the land of the north casting for big fish with a spinner it's a Daiwa saltist in current inlets with its big retrieve picks up I think 48 in , I fish a 5000 Stradic because it's smooth as glass , saw a lot of penn spinnfishers out there this yr they seem to be catching on more and they are sealed water tight so they say , the penn 704 z is a tank not something you want to cast and retrieve, the old 706 greenie customized like a VS is bulletproof in the suds buy far the choice of pluggers up north of the 2 good luck finding that under 300 , I really like the Shimono ultegra reels probably my next buy I just love the smoothness of a shimano 
1


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Officer, All my other reels are Penn, spinning and conventional. But I liked the Stradic when the salesman showed it to me at Cabelas. Reel looks the same size as my Penn BTL ll 5000. Only problem I find with the Stradic is you need a certain type of star driver to work and maintain them. My Penn , other than the conv, are easy to work on and maintain.But the reel is as smooth as silk. But I'll stick with Penn. Matter of fact I just bought a Penn SS4500 V1 for my 11' Tsunami Elite rod for casting Plugs. For reds and sharks and other large fish I use Conventional tackle. Tight lines.:beer:


----------

